# D1 Women's Soccer Transfers



## piggy

The soccer choice our girls make as 15 - 17/18 year olds doesn't always work out like they hoped.  When do you know if your girl should transfer, what options are there and how common is it?  Do the coaches help out or are the girls on their own in finding a new program? Do programs have scholarships for transfers or do you have to foot the bill at the new university?


----------



## Surfref

My daughter went to a D1 in the southeast and transferred back to a SoCal JC after her freshman year.  The D1 program changed head coaches between the end of the school year and when my daughter reported in the summer.  She said the new coach was an a-hole and she was not going to play for him.  She was also shocked at the level of racism that still exists in the south and at the college.  She played her sophomore year at a JC and really enjoyed it.  She did look into transferring to a SoCal 4-year college and playing, but decided to save her parents some money by going to a JC and making her focus on academics.  My daughter made all of these decisions before she told my wife and I.  She says she should have skipped the 4-year college and gone straight to a JC out of high school.

You need to read the NCAA transfer rules before you make any decisions.

http://www.ncaa.org/student-athletes/current/transfer-terms


----------



## NoGoal

Up to date transfer rules.
http://www.ncaa.org/sites/default/files/2017-18_Transfer_Guide_4_Year_20170721.pdf


----------



## Multi Sport

Surfref said:


> My daughter went to a D1 in the southeast and transferred back to a SoCal JC after her freshman year.  The D1 program changed head coaches between the end of the school year and when my daughter reported in the summer.  She said the new coach was an a-hole and she was not going to play for him.  She was also shocked at the level of racism that still exists in the south and at the college.  She played her sophomore year at a JC and really enjoyed it.  She did look into transferring to a SoCal 4-year college and playing, but decided to save her parents some money by going to a JC and making her focus on academics.  My daughter made all of these decisions before she told my wife and I.  She says she should have skipped the 4-year college and gone straight to a JC out of high school.
> 
> You need to read the NCAA transfer rules before you make any decisions.
> 
> http://www.ncaa.org/student-athletes/current/transfer-terms


Every path is different. My oldest Son went the JC route for 2 years then 3 years at Cal Poly Pomona. Worked out great for him. My youngest DD went straight to a 4 year and will graduate next year. There is no right or wrong way just keep moving forward..


----------



## GoWest

Surfref said:


> She was also shocked at the level of racism that still exists in the south and at the college


I think if eyes are 'open' racism is found in every region. My eldest attends a school on the West Coast and was not surprised to experience it from day one.

@NoGoal did your daughter transfer?


----------



## NoGoal

GoWest said:


> I think if eyes are 'open' racism is found in every region. My eldest attends a school on the West Coast and was not surprised to experience it from day one.
> 
> @NoGoal did your daughter transfer?


Actually, she already transferred.


----------



## GoWest

NoGoal said:


> Actually, she already transferred.


I won't pry beyond this...did she stay in Pac12?


----------



## NoGoal

GoWest said:


> I won't pry beyond this...did she stay in Pac12?


Nope, she will be attending a University in SoCal.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lots of reasons to transfer.  Natalie Jacobs just transferred from Notre Dame to $C.  She has been a starter for them both of her years, they let her redshirt for the U20 WWC in 2016.  She probably figured out that the power in women's soccer has shifted to the Pac 12 from the ACC and she wants to give herself an honest chance to win one.  Notre Dame is a top 15 academic school and $C is in the top 25 so not an institutional prestige thing.  TR just can't get Notre Dame back into the top 10.  That matters to some kids.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> Lots of reasons to transfer.  Natalie Jacobs just transferred from Notre Dame to $C.  She has been a starter for them both of her years, they let her redshirt for the U20 WWC in 2016.  She probably figured out that the power in women's soccer has shifted to the Pac 12 from the ACC and she wants to give herself an honest chance to win one.  Notre Dame is a top 15 academic school and $C is in the top 25 so not an institutional prestige thing.  TR just can't get Notre Dame back into the top 10.  That matters to some kids.


And she will be back in SoCal.


----------



## LBSoccer

NoGoal said:


> And she will be back in SoCal.


Being in SoCal is a huge want for most college students. There is no place other like it. My son is trying to get into school in Socal after 4 years on the east coast. Socal is one of the tiebreakers in deciding where he wants to go lol.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> And she will be back in SoCal.


I'm sure being an OC girl in Indiana during the winter got old.  Especially when she would go home to 70+ degree days during the holidays...


----------



## NoGoal

LBSoccer said:


> Being in SoCal is a huge want for most college students. There is no place other like it. My son is trying to get into school in Socal after 4 years on the east coast. Socal is one of the tiebreakers in deciding where he wants to go lol.


For my son the same.  He prefers geting into a SoCal physical therapy program, but if it means gaining acceptance from an out of state program....he will have no choice.


----------



## Multi Sport

NoGoal said:


> And she will be back in SoCal.


A Girl on my Daughters team transferred from a D1 school so she could be closer to home/parents and medical reasons.


----------



## Lambchop

MakeAPlay said:


> Lots of reasons to transfer.  Natalie Jacobs just transferred from Notre Dame to $C.  She has been a starter for them both of her years, they let her redshirt for the U20 WWC in 2016.  She probably figured out that the power in women's soccer has shifted to the Pac 12 from the ACC and she wants to give herself an honest chance to win one.  Notre Dame is a top 15 academic school and $C is in the top 25 so not an institutional prestige thing.  TR just can't get Notre Dame back into the top 10.  That matters to some kids.


Notre Dame is ranked 18 and USC is ranked 21 in current rankings (academics)


----------



## surfrider

Wow.  That’s great get for SC. Curious if there are any other high profile moves in the works. Notre Dame is taking that one on the chin. Team leader in goals and points


----------



## NoGoal

Multi Sport said:


> A Girl on my Daughters team transferred from a D1 school so she could be closer to home/parents and medical reasons.


I have been hearing in general several SoCal player transfers.  Can’t beat the SoCal weather....70 degrees in Jan.


----------



## GoWest

NoGoal said:


> I have been hearing in general several SoCal player transfers.  Can’t beat the SoCal weather....70 degrees in Jan.


Some great destinations in SoCal. Just gotta get a handle on the pollution.

http://beta.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-bad-air-days-20171115-story.html


----------



## NoGoal

GoWest said:


> Some great destinations in SoCal. Just gotta get a handle on the pollution.
> 
> http://beta.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-bad-air-days-20171115-story.html


Still better than when I was growing up in the 80s in the San Gabriel Valley.  I remember the days as a kid after recess,  taking a deep breath and coughing, because of the smog.


----------



## GoWest

NoGoal said:


> Nope, she will be attending a University in SoCal.


Best wishes for her success in the class room and on the pitch.


----------



## surfrider

Just realized that the Jacobs transfer makes it twice her stud player has left for SC (Andrews)  romognolo probably doesn’t send McAlpine a Xmas card


----------



## 3thatplay

NoGoal said:


> And she will be back in SoCal.


When can you say where she will be attending?   Does this happen mid year or will it happen over the summer?


----------



## surfrider

surfrider said:


> Just realized that the Jacobs transfer makes it twice her stud player has left for SC (Andrews)  romognolo probably doesn’t send McAlpine a Xmas card[/QUOTE


pretty sure this happens on the off-season


----------



## NoGoal

3thatplay said:


> When can you say where she will be attending?   Does this happen mid year or will it happen over the summer?


It can happen mid-year or during the Summer.  Mid-year depends how diligent the university (administration and coaching staff) and transferring student are in getting the paperwork together.  Must be on top of things and strong grades helps a lot.


----------



## soccer661

McAlpine is just reeling them in...I think he just got another one....(one of our west coast girls who has been out east)

Lots of movement happening.


----------



## NoGoal

soccer661 said:


> McAlpine is just reeling them in...I think he just got another one....(one of our west coast girls who has been out east)
> 
> Lots of movement happening.


Yup, my DD saw that transfer last night.  Read like a mid-year transfer.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> McAlpine is just reeling them in...I think he just got another one....(one of our west coast girls who has been out east)
> 
> Lots of movement happening.


Yeah I heard that a player from UNC has swapped the "N" for an "$" and of course KM will do whatever he can to compete with Stanford and UCLA.  Going to school out of state can be tough for a SoCal kid.  I always recommend that a player picks the school not the soccer because even in a great soccer situation the player is at school all but maybe 5-6 weeks out of the whole year.  This means that liking the overall environment is probably more important than the soccer situation.

Of course it is easier said than done.  There are 24 D1 women's soccer schools in California and 13 of them are in SoCal.  There are also another 25 D2/3 teams in California that are very good options for players that want to remain in state.

Good luck to you and your player.  I wouldn't be surprised to see her making a significant contribution this season on a significant team.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Yup, my DD saw that transfer last night.  Read like a mid-year transfer.


Another busy offseason.  And this is just the beginning.  Lot's of work to do to catch the top 2 teams.  Both of which lose only two starters.  It's going to be tough to get significant minutes on any of those teams and both have solid recruiting classes coming in.  I wonder where Stanford is going to get the money from to afford their class.  SS will contribute and the incoming keeper is an upgrade at the position but the rest of the players are walking into the Hunger Games whether they know it or not.  I like it though because as the saying goes, "steel sharpens steel."

Good luck to your player this offseason.


----------



## soccer661

Yes--KM very active with the de-commits/transfers....he also recently picked up two very talented 2018 girls that had both been originally committed to other schools (Wash St and Penn St)
Thanks for kind words MAP-- BIG challenges ahead, but she's excited for the opportunity. Agreed-- steel sharpens steel....so true!
Hoping your DD had a great recent US camp!! Always rooting for her


----------



## LadiesMan217

MakeAPlay said:


> Another busy offseason.  And this is just the beginning.  Lot's of work to do to catch the top 2 teams.  Both of which lose only two starters.  It's going to be tough to get significant minutes on any of those teams and both have solid recruiting classes coming in.  I wonder where Stanford is going to get the money from to afford their class.  SS will contribute and the incoming keeper is an upgrade at the position but the rest of the players are walking into the Hunger Games whether they know it or not.  I like it though because as the saying goes, "steel sharpens steel."
> 
> Good luck to your player this offseason.


MAP you seem very cordial this week. I hope it was a New Years resolution for 2018...


----------



## Soccer43

just curious about this process - Are coaches able to openly recruit players from other colleges or do the players have to reach out first to express their interest?  While still in high school, once a commitment is announced, the coaches are not to recruit those players any longer so was wondering about any rules on this after college has started for these players


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> Yes--KM very active with the de-commits/transfers....he also recently picked up two very talented 2018 girls that had both been originally committed to other schools (Wash St and Penn St)
> Thanks for kind words MAP-- BIG challenges ahead, but she's excited for the opportunity. Agreed-- steel sharpens steel....so true!
> Hoping your DD had a great recent US camp!! Always rooting for her


She will be getting scoped next week and will be out for a month and a half rehabbing.  The plan is for her to be 100% before the real deal in July/Aug.  Thanks again for the kind words.

Your player should be excited.  She is going into an excellent academic/athletic/social situation.


----------



## MakeAPlay

LadiesMan217 said:


> MAP you seem very cordial this week. I hope it was a New Years resolution for 2018...


I had a great couple of weeks off from work!  I have no soccer for several months so I will be in the Caribbean at the end of the month for a week sipping Mai Tais.  My player is getting her knee taken care of and she is happy.  This upcoming season is a 2 horse race and my kid is one of the key players on one of the horses in the race.  Life is good.  How's your New Year going so far?


----------



## soccer661

MakeAPlay said:


> She will be getting scoped next week and will be out for a month and a half rehabbing.  The plan is for her to be 100% before the real deal in July/Aug.  Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## soccer661

Aw man....bummer she is out for qualifers 
But yes, way more important to fix that knee and be ready for this summer/season...hoping for a healthy & strong recovery for her!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> Aw man....bummer she is out for qualifers
> But yes, way more important to fix that knee and be ready for this summer/season...hoping for a healthy & strong recovery for her!!


Our thinking exactly.  She tried to tough it out but it has been bothering her since May.


----------



## NoGoal

Soccer43 said:


> just curious about this process - Are coaches able to openly recruit players from other colleges or do the players have to reach out first to express their interest?  While still in high school, once a commitment is announced, the coaches are not to recruit those players any longer so was wondering about any rules on this after college has started for these players


College coaches can NOT recruit a player playing for another program no matter the level.   The player must request permission to contact from the head coach and must be approved..  Once, permission to contact is granted then college coaches and player can make contact with each other.

If a college player contacts another college coach, before being granted permission to contact.  NCAA rules are the college coach must inform the current coach....and that would be ackward!

My wife works in academia (thank GOD, my kids got my wife's smarts), so she was able to consult with the athletic director at her school.  It really helped that he was a former D1 athletic director too.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> College coaches can NOT recruit a player playing for another program no matter the level.   The player must request permission to contact from the head coach and must be approved..  Once, permission to contact is granted then college coaches and player can make contact with each other.
> 
> If a college player contacts another college coach, before being granted permission to contact.  NCAA rules are the college coach must inform the current coach....and that would be ackward!
> 
> My wife works in academia (thank GOD, my kids got my wife's smarts), so she was able to consult with the athletic director at her school.  It really helped that he was a former D1 athletic director too.


That athletic director was a very good football player and coach too!


----------



## StinkMeaner

It looks like West Virginia has been just as busy as USC.

http://wvusports.com/news/2018/1/12/womens-soccer-six-join-mountaineers.aspx


----------



## MakeAPlay

Hey @soccer661 I heard that one of the Stanford 2018 recruiting class was not going to get in and now is a Notre Dame commit.  Which recruit isn't getting in?  There are 6 SoCal recruits and I know that it has to be one of the field players.  I can't imagine that it would be SS or NG as they are two of his U20 WNT players.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> Aw man....bummer she is out for qualifers
> But yes, way more important to fix that knee and be ready for this summer/season...hoping for a healthy & strong recovery for her!!


They found that she has had a torn meniscus that she was playing on for at least a year and possibly since early her senior year of high school.  I'm impressed with how well she played considering she was playing with a bum wheel and still played over 2k minutes!  She should be 100% by the end of May beginning of June.


----------



## soccer661

MAP-- will PM you...

Holy smokes...can't believe your DD was playing on it torn for over a year! She's one tough cookie! Glad to hear she will be able to rehab and good to go for May/June!!! Best wishes to her for a healthy recovery!


----------



## Multi Sport

MakeAPlay said:


> They found that she has had a torn meniscus that she was playing on for at least a year and possibly since early her senior year of high school.  I'm impressed with how well she played considering she was playing with a bum wheel and still played over 2k minutes!  She should be 100% by the end of May beginning of June.


Hey MAP... I had my knee cleaned up a few years ago, partially torn meniscus. The surgery went well and I was walking that week... but. Talk to your DDs surgeon about post op and a compression sleeve. 

Don't let them tell you that your daughter is a healthy athlete so not to worry. Because I'm fit is probably one of the reasons my surgeon didn't pay much attention to me on my follow up when I told him my calf hurt. He told me to stretch it and that I would be fine. Needless to say I wasn't.  I had a Blood Clot that eventually started to break up leading to six clots in my lungs. A week in the hospital and a year on blood thinners (including shots in the gut) with lots of prayers and I'm back to normal. 

Best of luck to your DD on the surgery..


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> They found that she has had a torn meniscus that she was playing on for at least a year and possibly since early her senior year of high school.  I'm impressed with how well she played considering she was playing with a bum wheel and still played over 2k minutes!  She should be 100% by the end of May beginning of June.


Best of luck to her, she must be tough like her mom.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> MAP-- will PM you...
> 
> Holy smokes...can't believe your DD was playing on it torn for over a year! She's one tough cookie! Glad to hear she will be able to rehab and good to go for May/June!!! Best wishes to her for a healthy recovery!


The journey of a thousand miles for her has already started.  She is tough and in great hands.  She is excited that we actually have a course of action now.  All this season her knee hurt but nothing showed up on any of the MRI's.  She probably was at 80-85% all season so she is excited to get back to 100%.  She has some unfinished business to take care of.  She told me to go ahead and book my tickets to North Carolina.  I'm hoping that she gets back in time for me to go to France.

Thanks for the kind words and I will let her know of your well wishes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Just messing with you map, I hope she heals fast. I didn't get a chance to see her last year and am looking forward to making a game this year. I am gonna bring my 5 just in case.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just messing with you map, I hope she heals fast. I didn't get a chance to see her last year and am looking forward to making a game this year. I am gonna bring my 5 just in case.


Thank you.  She is in good hands and has already started rehab.  They have one thing on their minds this year and it isn't those cute runner up trophies that they each got....


----------



## Keeper_Mom

MakeAPlay said:


> The journey of a thousand miles for her has already started.  She is tough and in great hands.  She is excited that we actually have a course of action now.  All this season her knee hurt but nothing showed up on any of the MRI's.  She probably was at 80-85% all season so she is excited to get back to 100%.  She has some unfinished business to take care of.  She told me to go ahead and book my tickets to North Carolina.  I'm hoping that she gets back in time for me to go to France.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and I will let her know of your well wishes.




I know a certain 12 year old who might be begging for a ride in your suitcase to France!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Keeper_Mom said:


> I know a certain 12 year old who might be begging for a ride in your suitcase to France!


Well my favorite preteen soccer player is more than welcome to come along!  Tell her to cross her fingers and throw some good vibes her buddy's way so that she is healthy enough to go.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Keeper_Mom said:


> I know a certain 12 year old who might be begging for a ride in your suitcase to France!


Let me know where her games are this weekend and I will come by.


----------



## Win_some

MakeAPlay said:


> They found that she has had a torn meniscus that she was playing on for at least a year and possibly since early her senior year of high school.  I'm impressed with how well she played considering she was playing with a bum wheel and still played over 2k minutes!  She should be 100% by the end of May beginning of June.


Hey MAP, so My d just had a pretty hard knock In a collision with an immovable object (keeper actually) that caused a meniscus radial tear and extrusion, the root was severed on the posterior and the meniscus just 1/2 squeezed out of the joint.  

The surgeon reattached it, says it is going to heal % but not much talk of when she can, as he puts it 'make mad cuts' again. I'm guessing your d had a nip done and you had a great surgeon. I'm curious what they told her in terms of time off the pitch and when they said she's good to go at % with no worrys.


----------



## Swoosh

Not a fan of the transfer market.  Quick fixes vs long term success.  To each his own I guess.


----------



## NoGoal

Swoosh said:


> Not a fan of the transfer market.  Quick fixes vs long term success.  To each his own I guess.


That’s ironic, because USC won a College Cup a year ago with transfers.   Did you forget about Andrews, Pruitt, and Anthony?


----------



## Swoosh

NoGoal said:


> That’s ironic, because USC won a College Cup a year ago with transfers.   Did you forget about Andrews, Pruitt, and Anthony?


And what did they do this year?


----------



## NoGoal

Swoosh said:


> And what did they do this year?


Did you think USC was going to win the College Cup every year?  Maybe that’s why your head coach wanted the transfers to remain competitive with UCLA and Stanford next season.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Win_some said:


> Hey MAP, so My d just had a pretty hard knock In a collision with an immovable object (keeper actually) that caused a meniscus radial tear and extrusion, the root was severed on the posterior and the meniscus just 1/2 squeezed out of the joint.
> 
> The surgeon reattached it, says it is going to heal % but not much talk of when she can, as he puts it 'make mad cuts' again. I'm guessing your d had a nip done and you had a great surgeon. I'm curious what they told her in terms of time off the pitch and when they said she's good to go at % with no worrys.


Her's was unique in that the meniscus split from the joint.  It was only a matter of stitching it back.  They also cleared out some scar tissue.  She was told that she would be 100% by June.  She has already started rehab and she is non weight bearing for 2 weeks and it will gradually ratchet up.  She should be back kicking the ball around by late March early April.  The doctor basically said the time table will adjust based on how she responds but June is the amount of time it would typically take for her situation according to him. Her main concern is her fitness due to the limited amount of substitutions at her position.

I hope that helps.  Good luck to your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Not a fan of the transfer market.  Quick fixes vs long term success.  To each his own I guess.


I agree @Swoosh.  Quick fixes are shortsighted and only really help temporarily.  You end up constantly having to be in the transfer market.  I guess that it works so Colorado and $C are doing what they feel they need to do.  My guess is he knows that Stanford and UCLA are the top two teams in all the land by a wide margin this upcoming year and he knows that he needs some mercenaries if he isn't going to get run off the field.  You already know that you guys are losing 6 starters when Stanford and UCLA only lose 2 each and they have top talented chomping at the bit to take over.

3rd best in the PAC 12 isn't so bad.  I would be more worried about the kickball that they play.  It's not going to beat the top 2 and leaves you open to losing to the Baylor's of the world.  Good luck this year I am looking forward to 3 straight against them.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> And what did they do this year?



I can answer that.  They underachieved.  They had top 8 talent and lost to a team that was better at rugby/kickball.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree @Swoosh.  Quick fixes are shortsighted and only really help temporarily.  You end up constantly having to be in the transfer market.  I guess that it works so Colorado and $C are doing what they feel they need to do.  My guess is he knows that Stanford and UCLA are the top two teams in all the land by a wide margin this upcoming year and he knows that he needs some mercenaries if he isn't going to get run off the field.  You already know that you guys are losing 6 starters when Stanford and UCLA only lose 2 each and they have top talented chomping at the bit to take over.
> 
> 3rd best in the PAC 12 isn't so bad.  I would be more worried about the kickball that they play.  It's not going to beat the top 2 and leaves you open to losing to the Baylor's of the world.  Good luck this year I am looking forward to 3 straight against them.


I agree KM transferring in Aleah Hyatt who is a solid player with YNT experience, started a few games at UNC and will only be a sophomore next year.  Natalie Jacobs was arguably  Notre Dame’s best player and another YNT player.  The 2 can only help USC and not hurt them.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I will add that Florida State is the opposite of $C.  They have 3+ players transfer out every year.  Mark K is a gangsta and basically if you aren't seen as a contributor your freshman year you are gone.  He does give most of his freshman an opportunity to start but if it doesn't work out you are in the doghouse.  The player that was the national freshman of the year in 2015 Megan Connolly barely played last year as a junior!

http://www.gamecocksonline.com/sports/w-soccer/spec-rel/011618aaa.html


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree @Swoosh.  Quick fixes are shortsighted and only really help temporarily.  You end up constantly having to be in the transfer market.  I guess that it works so Colorado and $C are doing what they feel they need to do.  My guess is he knows that Stanford and UCLA are the top two teams in all the land by a wide margin this upcoming year and he knows that he needs some mercenaries if he isn't going to get run off the field.  You already know that you guys are losing 6 starters when Stanford and UCLA only lose 2 each and they have top talented chomping at the bit to take over.
> 
> 3rd best in the PAC 12 isn't so bad.  I would be more worried about the kickball that they play.  It's not going to beat the top 2 and leaves you open to losing to the Baylor's of the world.  Good luck this year I am looking forward to 3 straight against them.


How can you possibly be “short sided” when you are transferring in a player the has 3 years of eligibility and another with 2 who was the best player on the team?  They still won’t be good enough to compete with UCLA or Stanford but that is just a stupid statement


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> How can you possibly be “short sided” when you are transferring in a player the has 3 years of eligibility and another with 2 who was the best player on the team?  They still won’t be good enough to compete with UCLA or Stanford but that is just a stupid statement



Let's see.  Shortsighted in how do you think the players who committed as freshman/sophomores/juniors in high school feel when they make a verbal agreement to go to a school based partially upon where they see themselves fitting in to a team that is organically built only to have mercenaries come in every year that may push them down the depth chart?  Not to mention how the players that are already there feel when the coach basically says what we have isn't good enough to compete.  Do you not understand how that would affect future recruiting?  $C is already a secondary destination in their primary recruiting area and a 4th or 5th option in their primary recruiting state.  Acquiring a reputation for constantly bringing in transfers will have its repercussions.  It worked in 2016 because they had a lot of talent left over from Ali K's recruiting classes and there were no dominant teams.  That isn't the case anymore and long term a better investment would be in recruiting players to play a style of play that is going to attract the top players.  Instead he chooses to commit too much money to too few players and has to transfer in "patches."  Whether it is for 2 or 3 years it is shortsighted.  Also Yu was the best player on Notre Dame's team. 

Keep reaching for straws @surfrider so I can keep smacking you down.


----------



## Swoosh

NoGoal said:


> That’s ironic, because USC won a College Cup a year ago with transfers.   Did you forget about Andrews, Pruitt, and Anthony?


How can you forget Andrews, Pruitt, and Anthony?  They led USC to glory.  Multiple NCAA championships look good in any trophy case, it shows you're not a fluke and are always a threat.

Transfers are a quick fix.  They don't do anything for continuity of the program in any way other than winning if the stars align.


----------



## NoGoal

Swoosh said:


> How can you forget Andrews, Pruitt, and Anthony?  They led USC to glory.  Multiple NCAA championships look good in any trophy case, it shows you're not a fluke and are always a threat.
> 
> Transfers are a quick fix.  They don't do anything for continuity of the program in any way other than winning if the stars align.


Does it really matter, if it’s a quick fix or not? Your DD has a college cup ring and will be graduating next year, so why is it bothering you?

USC’s tuition at 70K a year puts USC at a disadvantage in the recruiting process vs Stanford, UCLA and Cal.  The avergae 50% athletic ship money still requires a family to fork out a 35K tuition per year.  If a family is debating verbally committing to USC or Stanford (both private universities)...Stanford will win 99% of the time, if cost of tuition after ship money are equal.  50% ship money at UCLA and CAL will also win out, because their tuition and board is less expensive being public universities.  The net net is USC has to offer more $$$ to a potential recruit than the other competing programs and rely on the wealthy recruits who can afford the full tuition to round out their roster.  Meaning they will not be as deep as the schools mentioned and why they need the player transfers.


----------



## BJ18

NoGoal said:


> Does it really matter, if it’s a quick fix or not? Your DD has a college cup ring and will be graduating next year, so why is it bothering you?
> 
> USC’s tuition at 70K a year puts USC at a disadvantage in the recruiting process vs Stanford, UCLA and Cal.  The avergae 50% athletic ship money still requires a family to fork out a 35K tuition per year.  If a family is debating verbally committing to USC or Stanford (both private universities)...Stanford will win 99% of the time, if cost of tuition after ship money are equal.  50% ship money at UCLA and CAL will also win out, because their tuition and board is less expensive being public universities.  The net net is USC has to offer more $$$ to a potential recruit than the other competing programs and rely on the wealthy recruits who can afford the full tuition to round out their roster.  Meaning they will not be as deep as the schools mentioned and why they need the player transfers.


USC's tuition is closer to 50K.  Maybe you mean cost of attendance?  But it is not much more than Stanford's tuition at $46k.   I would say that is hardly a disadvantage.


----------



## NoGoal

BJ18 said:


> USC's tuition is closer to 50K.  Maybe you mean cost of attendance?  But it is not much more than Stanford's tuition at $46k.   I would say that is hardly a disadvantage.


Lets educate you yes!  It’s actually 62K plus change which is closer to 70K than 46K when adding boarding, books and misc. fees at Stanford.  USC total cost is 65K.

https://www.myfuture.com/schools/cost/stanford-university_243744

https://www.myfuture.com/schools/cost/university-of-southern-california_123961

Now you being a ulittle 2005 parent.  You haven’t experienced this yet and this goes for you to porkchops a 2003 parent.

If your player is being recuited by Stanford and USC. Both schools offering 50% athletic scholarship and everything else being equal e.g. both offering the players major.  I highly doubt anyone here will pick USC (which BTW is a fantastic education) over Stanford, unless USC is offering more ship money or the parents are USC alums.

That is actually what has happened with a few players on the USC team that I know of having full to almost full athletic scholarships.  Unfortunately, we all know Stanford plays a more attractive style of soccer and arguably the best university in the world.  So yes, USC is at a disadvantage!  USC isn’t outrecuiting UCLA in their own backyard and UCLA for the most part doesn’t offer their YNT players more than 60%, because of the lower in-state public tuition cost.  I will even go out on a limb and guess that Swoosh’s DD has at least a 75% or more scholarship playing at USC.

If USC is allocating 14 equivalent scholarship money to 12-14 blue chippers and Stanford, UCLA and CAL can get 18-24 blue chippers.  Which team has the overall advantage in recruiting? It’s not rocket science....and why USC is accepting player transfers (who can improve their team) whereas we don’t see Stanford and UCLA transferring in players.


----------



## surfrider

NoGoal said:


> Lets educate you yes!  It’s actually 62K plus change which is closer to 70K than 46K when adding boarding, books and misc. fees.
> 
> https://www.myfuture.com/schools/cost/stanford-university_243744
> 
> https://www.myfuture.com/schools/cost/university-of-southern-california_123961
> 
> Now you being a ulittle 2005 parent.  You haven’t experinced this yet and thus goes for you to porkchops.
> 
> If your player is being recuited by Stanford and USC. Both schools offering 50% athletic scholarship and everything else being equal e.g. both offering same majors).   I highly doubt anyone here will pick USC (which offers a fantastic education) over Stanford, unless USC is offering more ship money.  That is actually what has happened with a few players on the USC team that I know of who have full to almost full athletic scholarships.
> 
> If USC is allocating 14 of equivalent scholarship money to 12-14 blue chippers and Stanford, UCLA and CAL can get 18-20 blue chippers.  Which team has the overall advantage in recruiting? It’s not rocket science.


Add in the fact (or rumor) that USC doesn’t allow combining athletic and merit money and they have a big disadvantage.   
MAP states that $C benefited from Ali Ks classes to win the natty.  How so?  That program was a well known hot mess and KD brought in his transfers and change ofattitude to win a natty. Ali Ks squad would have been bottom 3 in pac12


----------



## NoGoal

surfrider said:


> Add in the fact (or rumor) that USC doesn’t allow combining athletic and merit money and they have a big disadvantage.
> MAP states that $C benefited from Ali Ks classes to win the natty.  How so?  That program was a well known hot mess and KD brought in his transfers and change ofattitude to win a natty. Ali Ks squad would have been bottom 3 in pac12


I think Ali K’s last recruiting class included Kayla Mills,  Mandy Freeman, Savannah Levin, and Katie Johnson.

I also forgot Sammy Jo Prudhomme (GK) was also a transfer for USC.

Back to transfers, I will go out on another limb and say.  USC got Jacobs from Coto de Caza and Hyatt from Santa Barbara on the cheap.  If so, USC is smart to get quality transfers at bargain basement pricing.  Remember Pac12 money is guaranteed ship money, since the class of 2016....meaning Pac12 coaches can’t cut players for the lack of field performance in order to free up money and give it to incoming transfer players.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Add in the fact (or rumor) that USC doesn’t allow combining athletic and merit money and they have a big disadvantage.
> MAP states that $C benefited from Ali Ks classes to win the natty.  How so?  That program was a well known hot mess and KD brought in his transfers and change ofattitude to win a natty. Ali Ks squad would have been bottom 3 in pac12


Ali's last recruiting class had 5 pro players in it. I think that helped a little.  It was a hot mess because he was in over his head.  KM is a much better coach and a serious pragmatist because he understands that $C is on par with Stanford and UCLA in terms of athletic department success.  He also knows that his athletic director has extremely high expectations so he has become a consistent player in the high end transfer market.  

It is what it is.  As @NoGoal said few kids are going to choose $C over Stanford or UCLA with all things being equal.  They have to offer a ton of money in order to compete.  I know that 3 starters on $C's team that have 80% and 100% scholarships.  Not to mention that they have several bench players that have 80% or more.  Not one player on UCLA is on a full ride (since Pugh left) and only a couple getting 80%.  There is no need to because out the door you are talking $29k so if a player gets at least 50% it's under $14k a year.  I know that I personally pay less for college than I did for ECNL all but her last year when I didn't have to pay anything.  Cal is identical.  I also know that several $C players would have gone to UCLA if they had been offered more money or offered at all.


----------



## MakeAPlay

If you look at future recruiting classes you will see that it is only going to get worse.  In 2019 UCLA will be so much better than any other team it is going to be ridiculous.  They have 2 incoming freshman playing in the U20 CONCACAAF qualifiers for other countries and they have a stacked 2019 class.  KM is no dummy he knows what he has to do in order to compete with the other California PAC 12 schools.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Ali's last recruiting class had 5 pro players in it. I think that helped a little.  It was a hot mess because he was in over his head.  KM is a much better coach and a serious pragmatist because he understands that $C is on par with Stanford and UCLA in terms of athletic department success.  He also knows that his athletic director has extremely high expectations so he has become a consistent player in the high end transfer market.
> 
> It is what it is.  As @NoGoal said few kids are going to choose $C over Stanford or UCLA with all things being equal.  They have to offer a ton of money in order to compete.  I know that 3 starters on $C's team that have 80% and 100% scholarships.  Not to mention that they have several bench players that have 80% or more.  Not one player on UCLA is on a full ride (since Pugh left) and only a couple getting 80%.  There is no need to because out the door you are talking $29k so if a player gets at least 50% it's under $14k a year.  I know that I personally pay less for college than I did for ECNL all but her last year when I didn't have to pay anything.  Cal is identical.  I also know that several $C players would have gone to UCLA if they had been offered more money or offered at all.


Good morning, do you think political leaning of those 3 schools could have an affect on were the kids goes?


----------



## BJ18

NoGoal said:


> Lets educate you yes!  It’s actually 62K plus change which is closer to 70K than 46K when adding boarding, books and misc. fees at Stanford.  USC total cost is 65K.
> 
> https://www.myfuture.com/schools/cost/stanford-university_243744
> 
> https://www.myfuture.com/schools/cost/university-of-southern-california_123961
> 
> Now you being a ulittle 2005 parent.  You haven’t experienced this yet and this goes for you to porkchops a 2003 parent.
> 
> If your player is being recuited by Stanford and USC. Both schools offering 50% athletic scholarship and everything else being equal e.g. both offering the players major.  I highly doubt anyone here will pick USC (which BTW is a fantastic education) over Stanford, unless USC is offering more ship money or the parents are USC alums.
> 
> That is actually what has happened with a few players on the USC team that I know of having full to almost full athletic scholarships.  Unfortunately, we all know Stanford plays a more attractive style of soccer and arguably the best university in the world.  So yes, USC is at a disadvantage!  USC isn’t outrecuiting UCLA in their own backyard and UCLA for the most part doesn’t offer their YNT players more than 60%, because of the lower in-state public tuition cost.  I will even go out on a limb and guess that Swoosh’s DD has at least a 75% or more scholarship playing at USC.
> 
> If USC is allocating 14 equivalent scholarship money to 12-14 blue chippers and Stanford, UCLA and CAL can get 18-24 blue chippers.  Which team has the overall advantage in recruiting? It’s not rocket science....and why USC is accepting player transfers (who can improve their team) whereas we don’t see Stanford and UCLA transferring in players.


Maybe it’s a matter of semantics, but you keep using tuition and “costs” interchangeably.  They are two separate items.  The fact is that USC’s tuition for a full time student is $53,448.  Do I need to post a link to their admissions and financial aid site or any other reputable site listing their ACTUAL tuition cost?  The “cost of attendance” when you factor in all other expenses is just over 72k.   My point being that the TUITION is not much different than Standord.

Secondly, why you need to try and be disparaging and “educate” me is beyond me.  You have no idea of my level of education or experience working for multiple universities.  The fact that my child was born in 2005 has no bearing on whether I need to be “educated” or how knowledgeable I might not be.

I don’t want to hijack the thread with your ridiculousness so I’ll stop here.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good morning, do you think political leaning of those 3 schools could have an affect on were the kids goes?


I would say Pepperdine is more conservative than USC being a Christian University.


----------



## NoGoal

BJ18 said:


> Maybe it’s a matter of semantics, but you keep using tuition and “costs” interchangeably.  They are two separate items.  The fact is that USC’s tuition for a full time student is $53,448.  Do I need to post a link to their admissions and financial aid site or any other reputable site listing their ACTUAL tuition cost?  The “cost of attendance” when you factor in all other expenses is just over 72k.   My point being that the TUITION is not much different than Standord.


 I never posted the tuition at Stanford cost less than USC.  I posted everything being equal, both schools being private and about 70K, and 2 YNT players being recruited at both schools and offered 50% athletic scholarships to play on the womens soccer team.  USC will lose in the recruiting process to Stanford.  Do you comprehend now?

BTW, you posted the tuition cost at USC was 45K and now you post it’s 54K.  Correcting yourself?  And thanks for confiming it cost 70K to attend USC and Stanford after factoring in, boarding and misc. fees.  Oh in case you also didn’t know....women soccer athletes don’t commute, so considering only tuition cost is being shortsighted.   A reason for my snarky post about you being a 2005 ulittle parent.


BJ18 said:


> Secondly, why you need to try and be disparaging and “educate” me is beyond me.  You have no idea of my level of education or experience working for multiple universities.  The fact that my child was born in 2005 has no bearing on whether I need to be “educated” or how knowledgeable I might not be.
> 
> I don’t want to hijack the thread with your ridiculousness so I’ll stop here.


Your college education and your experience in academia has no bearing on how educated you are in college womens soccer recruiting or in the transfer process, unless you work in the athletic department.  Thus, my post let me educate you!


----------



## BJ18

NoGoal said:


> Doogie Howser, do I need to spell it out for you.  Your college education has no bearing on how educated you are in college womens soccer recruiting or in the transfer process. Thus, my post let me educate you!
> 
> This discussion was on player transfers and specically womens soccer transfer.  Athletic students are NOT commuting to college, so to only factor in “tuition” at 45K is shortsighted.  Again, continue reading as 2 other posters have already confirmed....USC is at a recruiting disadvantage vs Stanford, UCLA and CAL.


I tried to PM you but for some reason you have me blocked.    And you are correct, I have very limited , but some, experience in working with female, athletic, transfer students.  Carry on!


----------



## Lambchop

MakeAPlay said:


> Ali's last recruiting class had 5 pro players in it. I think that helped a little.  It was a hot mess because he was in over his head.  KM is a much better coach and a serious pragmatist because he understands that $C is on par with Stanford and UCLA in terms of athletic department success.  He also knows that his athletic director has extremely high expectations so he has become a consistent player in the high end transfer market.
> 
> It is what it is.  As @NoGoal said few kids are going to choose $C over Stanford or UCLA with all things being equal.  They have to offer a ton of money in order to compete.  I know that 3 starters on $C's team that have 80% and 100% scholarships.  Not to mention that they have several bench players that have 80% or more.  Not one player on UCLA is on a full ride (since Pugh left) and only a couple getting 80%.  There is no need to because out the door you are talking $29k so if a player gets at least 50% it's under $14k a year.  I know that I personally pay less for college than I did for ECNL all but her last year when I didn't have to pay anything.  Cal is identical.  I also know that several $C players would have gone to UCLA if they had been offered more money or offered at all.


Unless you are the starting eleven or the next 3-4, you may be going to a top soccer school but may not play much.  If that is what a player wants, to be able to say they went to the top Pac 12 school, then you have what you want.


----------



## NoGoal

BJ18 said:


> I tried to PM you but for some reason you have me blocked.    And you are correct, I have very limited , but some, experience in working with female, athletic, transfer students.  Carry on!


So do you work in the compliance department?  Actually, I don’t have you blocked (ignored) or I wouldn’t be reading and replying to your post.  I actually don’t have PM activated to receive incoming messages, unless I initiate it.


----------



## NoGoal

Lambchop said:


> Unless you are the starting eleven or the next 3-4, you may be going to a top soccer school but may not play much.  If that is what a player wants, to be able to say they went to the top Pac 12 school, then you have what you want.


PorkChops,  shouldn’t you be in the DA thread worrying and whining about USSDA dual banding your DD’s 2003 age group with the 2002’s next season?  Get use to it, because if your DD plays college soccer it’s quadruple banded!


----------



## MakeAPlay

MakeAPlay said:


> If you look at future recruiting classes you will see that it is only going to get worse.  In 2019 UCLA will be so much better than any other team it is going to be ridiculous.  They have 2 incoming freshman playing in the U20 CONCACAAF qualifiers for other countries and they have a stacked 2019 class.  KM is no dummy he knows what he has to do in order to compete with the other California PAC 12 schools.


Make that 3 playing for other countries in CONCACAAF.  I forgot the one that is a 2019.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lambchop said:


> Unless you are the starting eleven or the next 3-4, you may be going to a top soccer school but may not play much.  If that is what a player wants, to be able to say they went to the top Pac 12 school, then you have what you want.


All 4 of those schools are top 25 academic schools so that argument goes out of the window.  Most of the best women's soccer schools are good academic schools.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good morning, do you think political leaning of those 3 schools could have an affect on were the kids goes?


You mean of those 4 schools?  There are conservative and liberal kids at every school.  Smart kids know how to focus on winning instead of people's personal choices.  Maybe you should learn to look at a persons actions not their words when you are judging character.  My grandmother used to say that the devil invented words so that people wouldn't focus on a persons actions when judging them.

The one thing that all the kids at those top schools have in common is that they are driven.  Driven to learn, driven to work hard and driven to win.


----------



## MarkM

MakeAPlay said:


> All 4 of those schools are top 25 academic schools so that argument goes out of the window.  Most of the best women's soccer schools are good academic schools.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> You mean of those 4 schools?  There are conservative and liberal kids at every school.  Smart kids know how to focus on winning instead of people's personal choices.  Maybe you should learn to look at a persons actions not their words when you are judging character.  My grandmother used to say that the devil invented words so that people wouldn't focus on a persons actions when judging them.
> 
> The one thing that all the kids at those top schools have in common is that they are driven.  Driven to learn, driven to work hard and driven to win.


I think you missed my point, just asking if kids and or parents take that into consideration.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> I would say Pepperdine is more conservative than USC being a Christian University.


Pepperdine is a target school for parents who are afraid to let their kids be exposed to real life.


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> The one thing that all the kids at those top schools have in common is that they are driven. Driven to learn, driven to work hard and driven to win.


Many of those players are. However, not all of them are academically sound students. When at one of the UCLA camps Amanda had the players in attendance helping with the camp list off their majors (amongst other things) and sociology majors won the day. That being said, it is no doubt extremely difficult for many P5 athletes to balance playing at (and maintaining) a high degree of focus / attention to studies in season. Thank God for academic success programs for these athletes.


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> Many of those players are. However, not all of them are academically sound students. When at one of the UCLA camps Amanda had the players in attendance helping with the camp list off their majors (amongst other things) and sociology majors won the day. That being said, it is no doubt extremely difficult for many P5 athletes to balance playing at (and maintaining) a high degree of focus / attention to studies in season. Thank God for academic success programs for these athletes.


My daughter and her roommates majors are Cognitive Neuroscience, Biology, Mechanical Engineering and Sociology.  3 of 4 are STEM majors.  Just like anything it depends upon the kid.  Most aren't sociology majors and even the ones that are will do great.  Once upon a time I married a sociology major and now that person is a child psychologist.

It's not that hard to balance it all it just requires commitment, a plan and a support group.  All of them get a support group it's the other two that require effort on the student athletes part.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think you missed my point, just asking if kids and or parents take that into consideration.


I doubt it.  People don't say no to Stanford, UCLA, Berkeley and $C because they are liberal California universities.  If anything they win because of that.  It's a lot easier to be a gay athlete at those schools versus West Coast Bible  University aka Pepperdine.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> Once upon a time I married a sociology major and now that person is a child psychologist.


You are wrong.  Amy Thorne is a school psychologist.  Not even close to a child psychologist.  It is like claiming a nurse's aide is a physician.  It also makes all of her prior posts (before you took over her account, abdull) even more despicable.  She insults children on this board while presumably helping them in her day job.  

I doubt your ex wife is going to be super happy with your post.  You are not very bright.


----------



## Fact

espola said:


> Pepperdine is a target school for parents who are afraid to let their kids be exposed to real life.


Jealous?  Why not go to school in a beautiful place if you can afford it?  I know plenty of people that went there for graduate school because of scholarships.  They also got in Stanford but did not want to graduate with debt.  And if it makes you feel any better most people that live off campus live in Calabasas which is the real world, have to fight bumper to bumper traffic on beautiful days, worry about boulders hitting their cars crossing Malibu Canyon during winter storms, worry about the bacteria level if surfing around the Colony and worst of all have to worry about the bible thumping Church of Christ members.


----------



## Monkey

MakeAPlay said:


> I doubt it.  People don't say no to Stanford, UCLA, Berkeley and $C because they are liberal California universities.  If anything they win because of that.  It's a lot easier to be a gay athlete at those schools versus West Coast Bible  University aka Pepperdine.


Yes people do say no to these schools due to being liberal.  I've met plenty of Midwest basketball, football and baseball players that upon visiting a school and seeing 2 guys holding hands or 2 girls kissing did an about face immediately.


----------



## piggy

MakeAPlay said:


> Ali's last recruiting class had 5 pro players in it. I think that helped a little.  It was a hot mess because he was in over his head.  KM is a much better coach and a serious pragmatist because he understands that $C is on par with Stanford and UCLA in terms of athletic department success.  He also knows that his athletic director has extremely high expectations so he has become a consistent player in the high end transfer market.
> 
> It is what it is.  As @NoGoal said few kids are going to choose $C over Stanford or UCLA with all things being equal.  They have to offer a ton of money in order to compete.  I know that 3 starters on $C's team that have 80% and 100% scholarships.  Not to mention that they have several bench players that have 80% or more.  Not one player on UCLA is on a full ride (since Pugh left) and only a couple getting 80%.  There is no need to because out the door you are talking $29k so if a player gets at least 50% it's under $14k a year.  I know that I personally pay less for college than I did for ECNL all but her last year when I didn't have to pay anything.  Cal is identical.  I also know that several $C players would have gone to UCLA if they had been offered more money or offered at all.


MAP,
If USC is handing out 100% and 80% scholarships to many of its players, doesn't that also mean that a good portion of the roster is receiving very little to no athletic aide?  There are only 14 scholarships to be divided up among all the players, so if some are getting full rides many have to be getting next to nothing and as such footing a huge bill to attend USC.  Is this how it works?


----------



## NoGoal

piggy said:


> MAP,
> If USC is handing out 100% and 80% scholarships to many of its players, doesn't that also mean that a good portion of the roster is receiving very little to no athletic aide?  There are only 14 scholarships to be divided up among all the players, so if some are getting full rides many have to be getting next to nothing and as such footing a huge bill to attend USC.  Is this how it works?


Not to reply for MAP, but bingo.


----------



## MakeAPlay

piggy said:


> MAP,
> If USC is handing out 100% and 80% scholarships to many of its players, doesn't that also mean that a good portion of the roster is receiving very little to no athletic aide?  There are only 14 scholarships to be divided up among all the players, so if some are getting full rides many have to be getting next to nothing and as such footing a huge bill to attend USC.  Is this how it works?



It is a very interesting juggling act that is being pulled off by the coaches at $C.  They have quite a few players getting little to nothing in terms of athletic aid.  There are players on most college teams that are getting little if anything in terms of athletic money.  They may get need based money or academic aid if the school offers it but the athletic money is distributed often 3 years in advance.  With the 4 year scholarship guarantee that the PAC 12 and Big Ten now have makes only trickier for the $C staff.  It helps if you recruit a certain demographic that can afford to plop down $70k a year.  Personally once you go past about $20k a year out of pocket for college my eyes roll back in my head and you lose me.

The staff does what they have to do to compete with the other 3 in state PAC 12 schools.  I remember when they were recruiting their current best player.  She wanted to go to UCLA and they offered her a 50% scholarship.  She was the 3rd rated midfielder in her recruiting class and a top 6 or 7 recruit overall.  The problem was that UCLA already had the top two midfielders committed so more money wasn't coming.  $C gave her a full ride.  Another starter on their team was offered a 50% scholarship and told that she would play a different position than she wanted.  $C offered 80%+ and told her she could play her preferred position so she went there (they lied and she played the same position UCLA was recruiting her to play).  I am not mad at them for doing what they feel that they need to do in order to compete.  I have always found the UCLA and Stanford coaching staffs to be straight shooters and everything that they told my daughter has been 100% true.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Lambchop

piggy said:


> MAP,
> If USC is handing out 100% and 80% scholarships to many of its players, doesn't that also mean that a good portion of the roster is receiving very little to no athletic aide?  There are only 14 scholarships to be divided up among all the players, so if some are getting full rides many have to be getting next to nothing and as such footing a huge bill to attend USC.  Is this how it works?





piggy said:


> MAP,
> If USC is handing out 100% and 80% scholarships to many of its players, doesn't that also mean that a good portion of the roster is receiving very little to no athletic aide?  There are only 14 scholarships to be divided up among all the players, so if some are getting full rides many have to be getting next to nothing and as such footing a huge bill to attend USC.  Is this how it works?


About 70% of the students at USC receive need based financial aid, so I am sure many of the soccer players also receive financial aid if they do not have an athletic scholarship.


----------



## Lambchop

Monkey said:


> Yes people do say no to these schools due to being liberal.  I've met plenty of Midwest basketball, football and baseball players that upon visiting a school and seeing 2 guys holding hands or 2 girls kissing did an about face immediately.


I sure many players from the west coast visit midwest schools and turn around because of the bigotry and bias too.  To each his own.


----------



## Lambchop

NoGoal said:


> Does it really matter, if it’s a quick fix or not? Your DD has a college cup ring and will be graduating next year, so why is it bothering you?
> 
> USC’s tuition at 70K a year puts USC at a disadvantage in the recruiting process vs Stanford, UCLA and Cal.  The avergae 50% athletic ship money still requires a family to fork out a 35K tuition per year.  If a family is debating verbally committing to USC or Stanford (both private universities)...Stanford will win 99% of the time, if cost of tuition after ship money are equal.  50% ship money at UCLA and CAL will also win out, because their tuition and board is less expensive being public universities.  The net net is USC has to offer more $$$ to a potential recruit than the other competing programs and rely on the wealthy recruits who can afford the full tuition to round out their roster.  Meaning they will not be as deep as the schools mentioned and why they need the player transfers.


Again, about 70% of the students at USC are on financial aid. If an athlete doesn't have an athletic scholarship they, for the majority,  are probably getting need based financial aid.


----------



## Lambchop

NoGoal said:


> PorkChops,  shouldn’t you be in the DA thread worrying and whining about USSDA dual banding your DD’s 2003 age group with the 2002’s next season?  Get use to it, because if your DD plays college soccer it’s quadruple banded!


----------



## Lambchop

NoGoal said:


> PorkChops,  shouldn’t you be in the DA thread worrying and whining about USSDA dual banding your DD’s 2003 age group with the 2002’s next season?  Get use to it, because if your DD plays college soccer it’s quadruple banded!


A lot of people give lip service to honesty and integrity. You obviously don't have an 03 daughter and never attended US soccer presentation for the 03 group.  So I get why you don't get it.  No problem. I don't get why you even care. Guess what, in five or six years, no one will remember who played where in college this year.  In ten years no one will even remember NCAA college cup finals. For the long run it really only matters to your daughter, family and maybe a few friends.  What's the saying, "the game lasts 90 minutes, education lasts a lifetime", and I would add "character and honesty last a lifetime. By the way, I don't have concerns where my daughter will play next year but do care for many other 03 girls.


----------



## NoGoal

Lambchop said:


> Again, about 70% of the students at USC are on financial aid. If an athlete doesn't have an athletic scholarship they, for the majority,  are probably getting need based financial aid.


You don’t know, lmao!  I know a player who committed her sophomore year to USC and was offered only book money.  Then decommitted and committed to another Pac12 out of state school  her Sr year.  BTW, her dad is a lawyer.

I know a YNT USC starter who was offered almost a full ride at USC.  Her first choice was UCLA, but they were not going to offer her more than 50% there.  If her parents qualified for financial aid.  I’m sure, she would be on the UCLA roster now.

I also know another USC YNT player who comes from money and she isn’t getting financial aid and not much in the form of an athletic scholarship.

If you can’t contribute anything with facts!  You might as well go back to the Girls DA thread where you belong.


----------



## NoGoal

Lambchop said:


> A lot of people give lip service to honesty and integrity. You obviously don't have an 03 daughter and never attended US soccer presentation for the 03 group.  So I get why you don't get it.  No problem. I don't get why you even care. Guess what, in five or six years, no one will remember who played where in college this year.  In ten years no one will even remember NCAA college cup finals. For the long run it really only matters to your daughter, family and maybe a few friends.  What's the saying, "the game lasts 90 minutes, education lasts a lifetime", and I would add "character and honesty last a lifetime. By the way, I don't have concerns where my daughter will play next year but do care for many other 03 girls.


Someone please cue the tiny violin.  Like I posted right above take yourself back to the DA thread where you belong.


----------



## GoWest

Lambchop said:


> I sure many players from the west coast visit midwest schools and turn around because of the bigotry and bias too.  To each his own.


Bigotry and bias permeate all areas.


----------



## NoGoal

Lambchop said:


> Again, about 70% of the students at USC are on financial aid. If an athlete doesn't have an athletic scholarship they, for the majority,  are probably getting need based financial aid.


FYI, a family who qualfies for FAFSA does NOT mean paying little to nothing.  As I posted FULL cost at USC is 70K and if a family qualifies for 50% or less.  That is still 35K plus a year.   The YNT recruit might as well take the 50% FAFSA and commit to CAL or UCLA for the same education level, but with a lower price tag.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> FYI, a family who qualfies for FAFSA does NOT mean paying little to nothing.  As I posted FULL cost at USC is 70K and if a family qualifies for 50% or less.  That is still 35K plus a year.   The YNT recruit might as well take the 50% FAFSA and commit to CAL or UCLA for the same education level, but with a lower price tag.


FAFSA is not the only financial aid available.


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> FAFSA is not the only financial aid available.


And not all universities allow stacking.


----------



## Glen

Lambchop said:


> Again, about 70% of the students at USC are on financial aid. If an athlete doesn't have an athletic scholarship they, for the majority,  are probably getting need based financial aid.


Most of the financial aid is in the form of loans.  Good luck to those trying to pay back $280K in loans with an undergraduate degree.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> Most of the financial aid is in the form of loans.  Good luck to those trying to pay back $280K in loans with an undergraduate degree.


Ouch I agree.  That is more than what one of my buddies owed for med school.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lambchop said:


> About 70% of the students at USC receive need based financial aid, so I am sure many of the soccer players also receive financial aid if they do not have an athletic scholarship.



Lot's of different forms of financial aid.  All that I can speak to regarding $C is the athletic money.  Even at an 80% scholarship you are talking approximately $14k out of pocket per year.  Still a bargain for a university with $C's prestige but if my kid only had a choice between $C and Stanford it would be a no brainer.  Throw in Cal and UCLA and $C becomes a distant 4th to the top prospects that want to stay in state.  Not to mention that UCLA and Stanford recruit nation and worldwide.


----------



## surfrider

Wow. Romsgnolo resigns at ND.  Could Jacobs knew this was coming.  That is huge. Just WOW


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Wow. Romsgnolo resigns at ND.  Could Jacobs knew this was coming.  That is huge. Just WOW


I'm sure that you are happy Ken.  Now she is a Trojan.  You guys needed the help with 4 or 5 starters graduating.  Jacobs will definitely be an upgrade over what $C has.


----------



## GoWest

surfrider said:


> Wow. Romsgnolo resigns at ND.  Could Jacobs knew this was coming.  That is huge. Just WOW


I had a feeling this was coming. For ND to underperform by ND standards AND lose top players to, ahem, U$C is enough to make the good folks in South Bend puke .... or at least pressure TR into this decision LOL!


----------



## soccerobserver

GoWest said:


> I had a feeling this was coming. For ND to underperform by ND standards AND lose top players to, ahem, U$C is enough to make the good folks in South Bend puke .... or at least pressure TR into this decision LOL!



The AD said they did not want her to leave and they do not have her replacement lined up...

"Swarbrick said of Romagnolo’s resignation. “She has been a great teacher, mentor and role model for our students. And while we would have preferred that she continue to lead our program, we understand and respect her decision and wish her nothing but the best.”"

http://ndsmcobserver.com/2018/01/theresa-romagnolo-resigns-as-head-coach/


----------



## GoWest

soccerobserver said:


> The AD said they did not want her to leave and they do not have her replacement lined up...
> 
> "Swarbrick said of Romagnolo’s resignation. “She has been a great teacher, mentor and role model for our students. And while we would have preferred that she continue to lead our program, we understand and respect her decision and wish her nothing but the best.”"
> 
> http://ndsmcobserver.com/2018/01/theresa-romagnolo-resigns-as-head-coach/


Kudos to TR then. ND is trending downward. Knowing when to step aside demonstrates professional maturity. Wish her the best.


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> Kudos to TR then. ND is trending downward. Knowing when to step aside demonstrates professional maturity. Wish her the best.


Doesn't her husband work in Notre Dame's athletic department?


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> Doesn't her husband work in Notre Dame's athletic department?


AC Dawn Siergiej is married to Nick in the hockey department. Not sure about TR spouse.

You spark a thought, if the AD was satisfied enough with TR and wished her to continue leading NDWS then I wonder if that support will trickle down to AC Dawn?


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> AC Dawn Siergiej is married to Nick in the hockey department. Not sure about TR spouse.
> 
> You spark a thought, if the AD was satisfied enough with TR and wished her to continue leading NDWS then I wonder if that support will trickle down to AC Dawn?


I just looked at the link that you posted and the last line says that her husband Alex is the Director of Annual Giving at Notre Dame.  Maybe there is another reason that she left?


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> I just looked at the link that you posted and the last line says that her husband Alex is the Director of Annual Giving at Notre Dame.  Maybe there is another reason that she left?


If her husband is at a Director level in academia, he makes above 100K a year.  Most likely living in South Bend and if they saved her ND salary, she doesn’t have to work anymore.  Good for the family if they decided to have her raise their kids.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Another local girl Chandler McDaniel from the class of 2016 transfer from Virginia Tech to Univ of Wisconsin-Milwaukee.  She played quite a bit for Virginia Tech so I am curious as to what this transfer was about.  I know that a local girl transferred to UDub from Virginia Tech last year from the class of 2015 and she was a starter.  The rumor was that it was too Pro-Trump in Blacksburg for her tastes.  Growing up in Del Mar will make that type of environment extremely unappealing.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> Another local girl Chandler McDaniel from the class of 2016 transfer from Virginia Tech to Univ of Wisconsin-Milwaukee.  She played quite a bit for Virginia Tech so I am curious as to what this transfer was about.  I know that a local girl transferred to UDub from Virginia Tech last year from the class of 2015 and she was a starter.  The rumor was that it was too Pro-Trump in Blacksburg for her tastes.  Growing up in Del Mar will make that type of environment extremely unappealing.


Not much to do around Blacksburg, that’s for sure!!!!


----------



## Justafan

MakeAPlay said:


> Another local girl Chandler McDaniel from the class of 2016 transfer from Virginia Tech to Univ of Wisconsin-Milwaukee.  She played quite a bit for Virginia Tech so I am curious as to what this transfer was about.  I know that a local girl transferred to UDub from Virginia Tech last year from the class of 2015 and she was a starter.  The rumor was that it was too Pro-Trump in Blacksburg for her tastes.  Growing up in Del Mar will make that type of environment extremely unappealing.


Common sense tells me that this all goes back to girls committing in the 9th and 10th grade.  Most kids think a lot differently at 12th grade than they do at 9th or 10th.  I really don't understand why girls, especially stud girls who have multiple options, would pigeon hole themselves at such an early age.  I understand that college coaches allocate all their money early in the process, but why?  

I followed college football recruiting for many years and it's the opposite in football.  Many players wait until the last minute to commit.  And trust me if your a stud, they will find a scholarship for you, maybe even pull someone else's just for you.  

If your a stud soccer player why wouldn't you wait until you're older and more certain about where you want to go to school and fit in before you commit.  Are you telling me that if the top 300 recruits played it this way that they then would find themselves without any scholarships?


----------



## GKDAD

Justafan said:


> Common sense tells me that this all goes back to girls committing in the 9th and 10th grade.  Most kids think a lot differently at 12th grade than they do at 9th or 10th.  I really don't understand why girls, especially stud girls who have multiple options, would pigeon hole themselves at such an early age.  I understand that college coaches allocate all their money early in the process, but why?
> 
> I followed college football recruiting for many years and it's the opposite in football.  Many players wait until the last minute to commit.  And trust me if your a stud, they will find a scholarship for you, maybe even pull someone else's just for you.
> 
> If your a stud soccer player why wouldn't you wait until you're older and more certain about where you want to go to school and fit in before you commit.  Are you telling me that if the top 300 recruits played it this way that they then would find themselves without any scholarships?


Yeah....unless you are a starting YNT player, the money will be long gone if you wait until the end for women's soccer.    Very different from football given the limited number of total scholarships per team and partial nature of  scholarships.   Everything in football is 100%.     Coaches actually told DD during recruiting process that they all hate the current process with early commitments, but system has moved that way and the athletic money is usually gone long before Junior or Senior year.    I agree that the transfer rate would go down if the NCAA would step in and change the system.    But in the meantime, expect to commit early to get the maximum athletic scholarship.      Like I said......there is always the exception....I can think of a late signer to Stanford this year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

GKDAD said:


> Yeah....unless you are a starting YNT player, the money will be long gone if you wait until the end for women's soccer.    Very different from football given the limited number of total scholarships per team and partial nature of  scholarships.   Everything in football is 100%.     Coaches actually told DD during recruiting process that they all hate the current process with early commitments, but system has moved that way and the athletic money is usually gone long before Junior or Senior year.    I agree that the transfer rate would go down if the NCAA would step in and change the system.    But in the meantime, expect to commit early to get the maximum athletic scholarship.      Like I said......there is always the exception....I can think of a late signer to Stanford this year.


She wasn't a late signer if you are talking about Cat.  She had committed there when she decommitted from Cal.  She just didn't announce it until she had gotten in.  Stanford doesn't save money for anyone and they are very upfront about what money your player can expect.


----------



## Lambchop

push_up said:


> You are wrong.  Amy Thorne is a school psychologist.  Not even close to a child psychologist.  It is like claiming a nurse's aide is a physician.  It also makes all of her prior posts (before you took over her account, abdull) even more despicable.  She insults children on this board while presumably helping them in her day job.
> 
> I doubt your ex wife is going to be super happy with your post.  You are not very bright.


I would disagree with your understanding of what/who is a child psychologist.  A family member is not only a school psychologist but also has his own practice.  A nurse's aide is not a physician but a school psychologist is licensed the same as a private psychologist and in reality they have to have certain education classes and certificates added on top of their degree, volunteer hours and certification.  Please do your research.


----------



## Lambchop

NoGoal said:


> PorkChops,  shouldn’t you be in the DA thread worrying and whining about USSDA dual banding your DD’s 2003 age group with the 2002’s next season?  Get use to it, because if your DD plays college soccer it’s quadruple banded!


You do understand that by the time a girl is 18, the difference between an 18 and 22 is not that different. So playing with four age groups is no big deal, in fact, I would bet that some of those 18 year olds are faster and are  more skilled than the older women. The few who don't loose it will move on to the pros, others will give it up to focus on careers. It goes fast, enjoy.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Justafan said:


> Common sense tells me that this all goes back to girls committing in the 9th and 10th grade.  Most kids think a lot differently at 12th grade than they do at 9th or 10th.  I really don't understand why girls, especially stud girls who have multiple options, would pigeon hole themselves at such an early age.  I understand that college coaches allocate all their money early in the process, but why?
> 
> I followed college football recruiting for many years and it's the opposite in football.  Many players wait until the last minute to commit.  And trust me if your a stud, they will find a scholarship for you, maybe even pull someone else's just for you.
> 
> If your a stud soccer player why wouldn't you wait until you're older and more certain about where you want to go to school and fit in before you commit.  Are you telling me that if the top 300 recruits played it this way that they then would find themselves without any scholarships?


A stud at 14/15 isn't necessarily a stud at 18/19/20/21.  Your idea would be great if players didn't change.  There are too many reasons for a player to transfer but I will highlight a couple of situations that help to contribute to the current state of recruiting that you might not have thought of.

The first situation that you might not have thought of is the fact that some players transfer because of the team "culture."  Each team has a particular collective attitude that is created by the coach and sometimes it goes counter to how a kid was raised or it makes for a toxic environment for the kid.  This isn't something that you can necessarily pick up during the recruiting process.  In my opinion it is better for the kid to go than to remain in that situation where they will not thrive.

One other situation that you might not have considered that definitely fuels the early recruiting is the fact that players change not only for the better but for the worse after their frosh/soph year.  In the case where a player is highly sought after early on it is better for them to commit early and lock in scholarship money that might otherwise go to a player that surpasses them down the road.  Recruiting is such an inexact science that unfortunately without any sort of regulations prohibiting the coaches from offering 12 year olds scholarships, the process is going to continue as they try to get every edge that they can.  3 or 4 great players can change the course of a program and get a coach that next big job.  So they continue to do it even though they all say that they "hate" it.  They just don't hate it enough to do something about it or risk losing that big recruit.  Hell they don't even want to lose an average recruit!

I am all for a recruiting rule but unfortunately I am in the minority.  My suggestion to all when it comes to picking a place to commit to you pick the school then the team then the coach because a lot changes from a players frosh/soph year of high school and her junior/senior year of college.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## NoGoal

Lambchop said:


> You do understand that by the time a girl is 18, the difference between an 18 and 22 is not that different. So playing with four age groups is no big deal, in fact, I would bet that some of those 18 year olds are faster and are  more skilled than the older women. The few who don't loose it will move on to the pros, others will give it up to focus on careers. It goes fast, enjoy.


LMAO, you don’t have a clue.  You are in for a rude awakening!


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> A stud at 14/15 isn't necessarily a stud at 18/19/20/21.  Your idea would be great if players didn't change.  There are too many reasons for a player to transfer but I will highlight a couple of situations that help to contribute to the current state of recruiting that you might not have thought of.
> 
> The first situation that you might not have thought of is the fact that some players transfer because of the team "culture."  Each team has a particular collective attitude that is created by the coach and sometimes it goes counter to how a kid was raised or it makes for a toxic environment for the kid.  This isn't something that you can necessarily pick up during the recruiting process.  In my opinion it is better for the kid to go than to remain in that situation where they will not thrive.
> 
> One other situation that you might not have considered that definitely fuels the early recruiting is the fact that players change not only for the better but for the worse after their frosh/soph year.  In the case where a player is highly sought after early on it is better for them to commit early and lock in scholarship money that might otherwise go to a player that surpasses them down the road.  Recruiting is such an inexact science that unfortunately without any sort of regulations prohibiting the coaches from offering 12 year olds scholarships, the process is going to continue as they try to get every edge that they can.  3 or 4 great players can change the course of a program and get a coach that next big job.  So they continue to do it even though they all say that they "hate" it.  They just don't hate it enough to do something about it or risk losing that big recruit.  Hell they don't even want to lose an average recruit!
> 
> I am all for a recruiting rule but unfortunately I am in the minority.  My suggestion to all when it comes to picking a place to commit to you pick the school then the team then the coach because a lot changes from a players frosh/soph year of high school and her junior/senior year of college.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


I recently played a round of golf with a current Senior Yale college baseball student athlete.  We got into the discussion of college recruiting and transfers.  He told me all of his buddies who committed to play baseball at D1 universities back East.  They all transferred back home after a year or so.  He said, a lot of college coaches are liars and will do anything to get a verbal committment.  Once they have you in their program their true personalities appear.

He is a bright young man and shared with me that after he graduates in June he already has a job lined up with the Dodgers in player development with their single A affiliate.


----------



## Soccer43

Lambchop said:


> I would disagree with your understanding of what/who is a child psychologist.  A family member is not only a school psychologist but also has his own practice.  A nurse's aide is not a physician but a school psychologist is licensed the same as a private psychologist and in reality they have to have certain education classes and certificates added on top of their degree, volunteer hours and certification.  Please do your research.


To be accurate, a psychologist has a doctoral degree (Ph.D or Psy.D) and has a license through the Board of Psychology.   A school psychologist has a masters degree and until recently had just the PPS credential to work in the schools.   Now there is a new license through a different licensing board that that is different.  There is a difference between a psychologist and a psychotherapist.  Psychologists are very fussy about having that title after usually spending 5-6 years and $200,000 to get it.


----------



## Soccer43

and... it doesn't mean that one is better than the other but there is just a factual difference between the two


----------



## MakeAPlay

Not a transfer but another case of Florida State finding an outstanding international player.  They will likely be the third best team in the ACC this year behind North Carolina and Virginia.

http://usa.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201801/05/WS5a4f3f32a31008cf16da55b5_1.html


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> LMAO, you don’t have a clue.  You are in for a rude awakening!


I agree that college is eye opening even for well prepared players.  We are talking about young women and sports so the team culture is everything and it is hard to know what it will be like until a player gets there.  And as we both found out the team environment can vary greatly.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> Another local girl Chandler McDaniel from the class of 2016 transfer from Virginia Tech to Univ of Wisconsin-Milwaukee.  She played quite a bit for Virginia Tech so I am curious as to what this transfer was about.  I know that a local girl transferred to UDub from Virginia Tech last year from the class of 2015 and she was a starter.  The rumor was that it was too Pro-Trump in Blacksburg for her tastes.  Growing up in Del Mar will make that type of environment extremely unappealing.


Its pretty obvious why Cha left VT and it was definitely not because it was pro Trump.  She was probably in heaven with that aspect.  OD is at Wisconsin and they are for all intensive purposes  - sisters.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Its pretty obvious why Cha left VT and it was definitely not because it was pro Trump.  She was probably in heaven with that aspect.  OD is at Wisconsin and they are for all intensive purposes  - sisters.


It's not obvious to me and if she was in heaven in Trumpland I hope that her awakening isn't a bad one.  I know a player that was a starter for VTech that left because of the hostile Pro-Trump environment.  White kids can choose to put their heads in the sand about racial hostility.  It's a lot harder for non White players sir and that is just a fact.

Leaving school to be close to a friend is an odd but valid reason to leave for a worse academic school.


----------



## socalkdg

I used to believe that college was a place to learn about all sides of all issues from neither a left or right leaning professor.   Open discussion as kids learn about the world and are given a chance to make a difference in it.   Now not so much.


----------



## GKDAD

MakeAPlay said:


> She wasn't a late signer if you are talking about Cat.  She had committed there when she decommitted from Cal.  She just didn't announce it until she had gotten in.  Stanford doesn't save money for anyone and they are very upfront about what money your player can expect.


Yep.   Know her and her dad well.    My DD was one of the 4 2017s that decommitted with her......all 4 going to different schools better suited them for them individually.    A good example of why the early verbals are difficult.    And you are right....you never understand completely what the environment is like until you get there.    I think all 4 girls are happy with choices.  Good players and good kids.....just difficult to make that decision early in your sophomore year.    Not fair for girls or schools.


----------



## MakeAPlay

GKDAD said:


> Yep.   Know her and her dad well.    My DD was one of the 4 2017s that decommitted with her......all 4 going to different schools better suited them for them individually.    A good example of why the early verbals are difficult.    And you are right....you never understand completely what the environment is like until you get there.    I think all 4 girls are happy with choices.  Good players and good kids.....just difficult to make that decision early in your sophomore year.    Not fair for girls or schools.


I was surprised to see that potential #1 recruiting class fall apart so spectacularly.  Good for all the girls that they figured it out before they headed to school.  I like Cal's coach as a person but he does less with more talent than anyone I can think of in the women's game other than maybe US Soccer.

I agree with you that early recruiting is difficult at best and shouldn't be forced upon our young women.  Good luck to you and your player and go Bruins!


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> It's not obvious to me and if she was in heaven in Trumpland I hope that her awakening isn't a bad one.  I know a player that was a starter for VTech that left because of the hostile Pro-Trump environment.  White kids can choose to put their heads in the sand about racial hostility.  It's a lot harder for non White players sir and that is just a fact.
> 
> Leaving school to be close to a friend is an odd but valid reason to leave for a worse academic school.


You really think averaging 400 minutes a year is playing quite a bit?  She started 3 games out of 17 as a freshman and 0 out of 17 as a sophomore.  I think the writing was on the wall and she made a move to be with her step sister and will probably play a ton there.


----------



## Justafan

socalkdg said:


> I used to believe that college was a place to learn about all sides of all issues from neither a left or right leaning professor.   Open discussion as kids learn about the world and are given a chance to make a difference in it.   Now not so much.


I don’t think anyone is talking about the classroom aspect of it, it’s more about the community, culture and environment outside the classroom.


----------



## push_up

A bunch of snowflakes with snowflake reasons to switch schools.

Also, has anyone else noticed MAP changed personalities again.  Welcome back Amy!  I think a couple links to the crap you post about kids to saddleback valley USD would be enlightening to your employer.


----------



## Lambchop

NoGoal said:


> LMAO, you don’t have a clue.  You are in for a rude awakening!


Been there done that!


----------



## Lambchop

Soccer43 said:


> To be accurate, a psychologist has a doctoral degree (Ph.D or Psy.D) and has a license through the Board of Psychology.   A school psychologist has a masters degree and until recently had just the PPS credential to work in the schools.   Now there is a new license through a different licensing board that that is different.  There is a difference between a psychologist and a psychotherapist.  Psychologists are very fussy about having that title after usually spending 5-6 years and $200,000 to get it.


My family member does have his doctorate and is a school psychologist and has a private practice.   What you spend depends on where you were educated.


----------



## Fact

push_up said:


> A bunch of snowflakes with snowflake reasons to switch schools.
> 
> Also, has anyone else noticed MAP changed personalities again.  Welcome back Amy!  I think a couple links to the crap you post about kids to saddleback valley USD would be enlightening to your employer.


I have it blocked but it is sad that between the 2 of them they only have the brain power to remember 1 screen name and password.

The way I told them apart was that she was more negative towards children which is interesting given her job (or maybe explains more) and he is more hostile towards adults.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> A bunch of snowflakes with snowflake reasons to switch schools.
> 
> Also, has anyone else noticed MAP changed personalities again.  Welcome back Amy!  I think a couple links to the crap you post about kids to saddleback valley USD would be enlightening to your employer.


Hey pedophile.  You and your butt buddy @Fact are pretty dumb.


----------



## push_up

That is it?  That is all you have for me.  Ha ha.


----------



## Lambchop

Soccer


Lambchop said:


> My family member does have his doctorate and is a school psychologist and has a private practice.   What you spend depends on where you were educated.


Soccer 43, why is it "dumb".  Once you have your undergraduate degree the cost to earn a doctorate would not cost $200,000 more than getting your masters, unless you take years and years to complete it. There are plenty of school psychologist who hold a doctorate and some even have a private practice.  If you are an educator you would know this.


----------



## Soccer43

Lambchop said:


> Soccer
> Soccer 43, why is it "dumb".  Once you have your undergraduate degree the cost to earn a doctorate would not cost $200,000 more than getting your masters, unless you take years and years to complete it. There are plenty of school psychologist who hold a doctorate and some even have a private practice.  If you are an educator you would know this.


???  I did not rate your post as "dumb"??  A school psychologist is a specific career which requires only a masters degree.  You can be both - have your credentials as a school psychologist and be a licensed psychologist but there is a difference between the two as the educational requirements and credentials are different.  A psychologist can work as a school psychologist but a school psychologist cannot say they are psychologist.    Most schools that offer doctoral degrees (in California for example)  are from private schools and cost significantly more than getting a masters degree.  And, I never said I am an educator- just have a lot of knowledge about lots of things.


----------



## Lambchop

Soccer43 said:


> ???  I did not rate your post as "dumb"??  A school psychologist is a specific career which requires only a masters degree.  You can be both - have your credentials as a school psychologist and be a licensed psychologist but there is a difference between the two as the educational requirements and credentials are different.  A psychologist can work as a school psychologist but a school psychologist cannot say they are psychologist.    Most schools that offer doctoral degrees (in California for example)  are from private schools and cost significantly more than getting a masters degree.  And, I never said I am an educator- just have a lot of knowledge about lots of things.


Are you confusing "psychologist" with "psychiatrist"? Also, I am sure the UC system offers plenty of doctorate degrees, and they are public universities.


----------



## Soccer43

Lambchop said:


> Are you confusing "psychologist" with "psychiatrist"? Also, I am sure the UC system offers plenty of doctorate degrees, and they are public universities.


No - A psychiatrist is a medical doctor that has completed a minimum of 12 year of education (undergraduate, medical school, residency) and has a medical license and can prescribe medications.

maybe this link is helpful about the topic:  http://www.georgegamez.com/2014/08/can-use-term-psychologist/ 

a UC school typically has hundreds and hundreds of applications for 10-15 spots - very limited, so individuals have to go to the various private schools.  Tuition alone at Pepperdine is over $130,000 then there are books, fees, etc over 5-6 years.  It is typical for students to walk out with school loans between $150,000-$175,000


----------



## GoWest

Arizona State University.....

Anyone have (or know of) a player heading (high school recruit or transfer) to Sun Devil wsoc the 2018 season or are already there? How is the new coaching crew?


----------



## Win_some

MakeAPlay said:


> Her's was unique in that the meniscus split from the joint.  It was only a matter of stitching it back.  They also cleared out some scar tissue.  She was told that she would be 100% by June.  She has already started rehab and she is non weight bearing for 2 weeks and it will gradually ratchet up.  She should be back kicking the ball around by late March early April.  The doctor basically said the time table will adjust based on how she responds but June is the amount of time it would typically take for her situation according to him. Her main concern is her fitness due to the limited amount of substitutions at her position.
> 
> I hope that helps.  Good luck to your player.


Sry for the delayed thanks, for sharing her situation. Sounds similar, a hole drilled through the tibia and suture through it to tie and pull the meniscus root back to the bone.  Doc says stem cells from marrow help speed healing. My D had surgery Nov 30. Going to see her surgeon on Feb 24th and hopes she can get on the pitch but he already told her it's a 6 month overall - she also had a grade 2 MCL tear so she was pretty torn up. I wish your d well in getting back. I'm sure she'll get the fitness up - my d is going crazy do just pt, bike etc. wants to run.


----------



## push_up

GoWest said:


> Arizona State University.....
> 
> Anyone have (or know of) a player heading (high school recruit or transfer) to Sun Devil wsoc the 2018 season or are already there? How is the new coaching crew?


I have heard it put like this....

It is like a train pulling out of the station with no track in front of it.


----------



## GoWest

push_up said:


> I have heard it put like this....
> 
> It is like a train pulling out of the station with no track in front of it.


Funny. That's kinda what we have heard. We made a quick fly-by on the recruiting / visit trail but, 'eh.

Thanks for the commentary.


----------



## goldentoe

NoGoal said:


> I recently played a round of golf with a current Senior Yale college baseball student athlete.  We got into the discussion of college recruiting and transfers.  He told me all of his buddies who committed to play baseball at D1 universities back East.  They all transferred back home after a year or so.  He said, a lot of college coaches are liars and will do anything to get a verbal committment.  Once they have you in their program their true personalities appear.


That young man is so right about college coaches changing their tune.  This past year I heard a crappy story of a freshman QB at a top 5 school who was a top national recruit.  He was hosting a big ‘18 QB recruit. At a party the recruit gets cocky and tells his host the head coach has made it clear to him that he has no confidence in the host ever starting for him. Brutal.

This $h1+ happens all the time. It’s sad.  The coach that said this is a household name and doesn’t care about anything but wins and $$$.


----------



## It won't matter later

GoWest said:


> Arizona State University.....
> 
> Anyone have (or know of) a player heading (high school recruit or transfer) to Sun Devil wsoc the 2018 season or are already there? How is the new coaching crew?


Based on the exodus out of there and the treatment of those who stayed, I would say wait for the next coaching crew in 2 years.


----------



## MakeAPlay

This is the kind of stuff that drives a good school/sports/life balance in college...

https://features.dailybruin.com/24-hours/#1


----------



## MakeAPlay

I'm happy that DK landed at USD!  Lou is amazing!!

http://www.usdtoreros.com/sports/w-soccer/spec-rel/022118aab.html


----------



## gkrent

San Diego is going to be dangerous!


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> San Diego is going to be dangerous!


Lots of girls that went out of state for school initially are coming back home.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I figured that I would put this here.  They signed a class of 18 players?  I wasn't a math major but if they return 10 players their roster is bigger than my kid's team.

http://thesundevils.com/news/2018/3/23/womens-soccer-winkworth-welcomes-historic-2018-signing-class.aspx?path=wsoc


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Boy, my daughter was in a horrible mood today, can anyone help me with that?


----------



## azsnowrider

MakeAPlay said:


> I figured that I would put this here.  They signed a class of 18 players?  I wasn't a math major but if they return 10 players their roster is bigger than my kid's team.
> 
> http://thesundevils.com/news/2018/3/23/womens-soccer-winkworth-welcomes-historic-2018-signing-class.aspx?path=wsoc


Ten returning seems a little high, is this a guess on your part? Based on what we have been told he pretty much cleaned house with Boyds recruits, but he did honor some scholarships. Very Happy for a couple of the new players they really wanted to be at ASU for academic reasons.


----------



## MakeAPlay

azsnowrider said:


> Ten returning seems a little high, is this a guess on your part? Based on what we have been told he pretty much cleaned house with Boyds recruits, but he did honor some scholarships. Very Happy for a couple of the new players they really wanted to be at ASU for academic reasons.


I can only go based upon their roster and I am not aware of all of the athletes on the roster that are underclassmen who are no longer on the team.  I can only find announcements mentioning 2 of the players that transferred.  They seem to have signed some international talent and a few SoCal kids.  Basically it looks like they return their keeper, the English girl that came with him from South Alabama and not many other contributors.  With as many as 9 potential new starters and very few players for the spring I hope that this coach got a 4-5 year contract guarantee because he is doing a total rebuild.

I am always happy when a kid picks a school for academic reasons.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Boy, my daughter was in a horrible mood today, can anyone help me with that?


Sushi, ice cream or a trip to a tropical island usually works for mine.


----------



## beachbum

MakeAPlay said:


> I figured that I would put this here.  They signed a class of 18 players?  I wasn't a math major but if they return 10 players their roster is bigger than my kid's team.
> 
> http://thesundevils.com/news/2018/3/23/womens-soccer-winkworth-welcomes-historic-2018-signing-class.aspx?path=wsoc


Similar to what Washington State did last year, worked OK for them in their first year, sweet 16.


----------



## espola

azsnowrider said:


> Ten returning seems a little high, is this a guess on your part? Based on what we have been told he pretty much cleaned house with Boyds recruits, but he did honor some scholarships. Very Happy for a couple of the new players they really wanted to be at ASU for academic reasons.


I am curious to know what other schools the players had an opportunity at that did not meet their academic expectations.


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> Similar to what Washington State did last year, worked OK for them in their first year, sweet 16.


Not at all what Wazzu did.  They returned a ton of players and signed 11 or 12.  Eighteen players is 2/3 of a full roster or a full gameday roster and returned their whole defense which is what allowed them to luck their way to the sweet 16.


----------



## beachbum

MakeAPlay said:


> Not at all what Wazzu did.  They returned a ton of players and signed 11 or 12.  Eighteen players is 2/3 of a full roster or a full gameday roster and returned their whole defense which is what allowed them to luck their way to the sweet 16.


Thought it was 16 but it was only 14  of which 8 saw significant minutes, still half a roster and a big retool in their first year with new coach.  ASU will be interesting with so many new players with 4 being foreign born.  How are the CA players that are coming in, they come from good clubs?


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> Thought it was 16 but it was only 14  of which 8 saw significant minutes, still half a roster and a big retool in their first year with new coach.  ASU will be interesting with so many new players with 4 being foreign born.  How are the CA players that are coming in, they come from good clubs?


The SoCal players seem solid from what I can see.  It also looks like he tried to add a few athletes.  I hope that they do well especially the local kids.


----------



## azsnowrider

MakeAPlay said:


> The SoCal players seem solid from what I can see.  It also looks like he tried to add a few athletes.  I hope that they do well especially the local kids.



I hope the locals do well also, I will be watching this coming season a little more closely. Been a lot of lean years at ASU and it needed a re-tool the PAC is a tough conference. But, it sure would be nice to do well against some of those SoCal schools and maybe knock a couple off the top haha.


----------



## MakeAPlay

azsnowrider said:


> I hope the locals do well also, I will be watching this coming season a little more closely. Been a lot of lean years at ASU and it needed a re-tool the PAC is a tough conference. But, it sure would be nice to do well against some of those SoCal schools and maybe knock a couple off the top haha.


I would love for them to beat that other SoCal school for sure.  As the saying goes, "a rising tide raises all ships."  Let's hope that they are significantly improved this year.  One recruiting class can make a huge difference.


----------



## Desert Hound

espola said:


> I am curious to know what other schools the players had an opportunity at that did not meet their academic expectations.


We lovingly refer to ASU as the "Harvard of the West" ...hehe


----------



## CaliKlines

Desert Hound said:


> We lovingly refer to ASU as the "Harvard of the West" ...hehe


Barrett is the real deal...ultra competitive academic program!


----------



## azsnowrider

CaliKlines said:


> Barrett is the real deal...ultra competitive academic program!


 I think so, and a couple of the new recruits specifically mention Barrett... They are smart kids, and will get a good education.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Barrett is the real deal...ultra competitive academic program!


Now that is funny.  

https://asuonline.asu.edu/


----------



## Desert Hound

CaliKlines said:


> Barrett is the real deal...ultra competitive academic program!


Barrett actually is well respected. So I fully agree there.


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://www.guhoyas.com/sports/w-soccer/spec-rel/040218aaa.html

Big loss for Stanford.  Her workrate was the engine that drove their offense believe it or not....  Sometimes info you get from a guy at the bar is correct.


----------



## Mystery Train

MakeAPlay said:


> http://www.guhoyas.com/sports/w-soccer/spec-rel/040218aaa.html
> 
> Big loss for Stanford.  Her workrate was the engine that drove their offense believe it or not....  Sometimes info you get from a guy at the bar is correct.


Wow...obviously transfers of players late in their college careers are fairly commonplace, but a key player on the defending NC squad leaves to play their last year elsewhere??? That's got to be nearly unheard of.  Is there more behind the scenes to this story?  Or just a matter of someone having reached the mountaintop and wanting to move on to something different?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Mystery Train said:


> Wow...obviously transfers of players late in their college careers are fairly commonplace, but a key player on the defending NC squad leaves to play their last year elsewhere??? That's got to be nearly unheard of.  Is there more behind the scenes to this story?  Or just a matter of someone having reached the mountaintop and wanting to move on to something different?


Stanford spends their money years in advance.  If a player redshirts there then they have a choice to make that 5th year.  Either transfer and go to grad school elsewhere as a celebrated graduate transfer or pay for that first quarter out of pocket ($24k for the quarter).  Their coach is upfront about this.


----------



## Zerodenero

Mystery Train said:


> Wow...obviously transfers of players late in their college careers are fairly commonplace, but a key player on the defending NC squad leaves to play their last year elsewhere??? That's got to be nearly unheard of.  Is there more behind the scenes to this story?  Or just a matter of someone having reached the mountaintop and wanting to move on to something different?


Guess you can say she went from the Mt Top to the HillTop. Both are such phenomenal schools, great locations (DC is actually pretty rad now days) Moreover, Coach Nolan is good people, runs a tight ship and his players move on to do great things.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> Guess you can say she went from the Mt Top to the HillTop. Both are such phenomenal schools, great locations (DC is actually pretty rad now days) Moreover, Coach Nolan is good people, runs a tight ship and his players move on to do great things.


I agree 100%  GTown is a top academic destination with influential alumni (ask Monica Lewinsky).


----------



## Nefutous

Mystery Train said:


> Wow...obviously transfers of players late in their college careers are fairly commonplace, but a key player on the defending NC squad leaves to play their last year elsewhere??? That's got to be nearly unheard of.  Is there more behind the scenes to this story?  Or just a matter of someone having reached the mountaintop and wanting to move on to something different?


This is the exact scenario I was talking to my daughter about.  For the career she wants to do, grad school is almost unobtainable even with a 4.0. So assuming she is still on this path at the time she enters college I told her that she might want to see if she could red shirt her first year.  Assuming she graduates in 4 years, she then might be able to use soccer to get into grad school.  Thanks for posting this.  I get to say "I told you so" tonight.


----------



## piggy

Here is another graduate transfer from Stanford...
http://www.wakeforestsports.com/sports/w-soccer/spec-rel/031918aac.html


----------



## MakeAPlay

UCLA got a transfer from San Diego State.  She is a junior.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Milan Moses from SDSU to USD.   She's starting and making an immediate impact.


----------



## outside!

I saw SDSU vs. CSUF on 8/10/18. SDSU did not seem to have an overly large roster. Interesting that two players have transferred away. Is there something going on with the program?


----------



## Soccercritique

outside! said:


> I saw SDSU vs. CSUF on 8/10/18. SDSU did not seem to have an overly large roster. Interesting that two players have transferred away. Is there something going on with the program?


Friesen has made some pretty iffy calls with recruiting the last few years and it's really costing them now.  That coupled with SDSU having their best player transfer in multiple years tells me that something isn't going right.  Environment?  Team cohesion? I heard he had a pretty good midfielder from Norcal that he was about to land but she transferred clubs (was friends with the club she transferred from) and pulled the plug after telling her she was golden.  not good BUT then again, he just signed a new contract so he's not going anywhere...


----------



## Glovestinks

Friedan didn’t do himself any favors with the Pruitt transfer.  Held her up for multiple games. Reputation follows you. The fact that Moses left for a full year to avoid his BS Should tell you something


----------



## GoWest

Soccercritique said:


> Friesen has made some pretty iffy calls with recruiting the last few years and it's really costing them now.  That coupled with SDSU having their best player transfer in multiple years tells me that something isn't going right.  Environment?  Team cohesion? I heard he had a pretty good midfielder from Norcal that he was about to land but she transferred clubs (was friends with the club she transferred from) and pulled the plug after telling her she was golden.  not good BUT then again, he just signed a new contract so he's not going anywhere...


That and playing in the MW Conference with only one auto-qualifier. I think some of these players fly under the radar and end up wanting a bit more from their soccer experience. Who wants to play in Wyoming every other year?


----------



## GoWest

I know this is "old news" but the impact is just around the corner as it comes into play October 15, 2018. As far as I can tell it seems it will be better for the players and coaches. Thoughts?

http://www.ncaa.org/about/resources/media-center/news/new-transfer-rule-eliminates-permission-contact-process


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lot's of transfers going on.


----------



## Kicknit22

Glovestinks said:


> Friedan didn’t do himself any favors with the Pruitt transfer.  Held her up for multiple games. Reputation follows you. The fact that Moses left for a full year to avoid his BS Should tell you something


Or, Friesen needs to take back some more of the responsibilities of recruiting from the guys he’s entrusted since Juan Pablo left.  Nothing but downhill since he left.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Lot's of transfers going on.


I was hoping for one transfer to make it over to Pepp but I guess that didn't happen.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I was hoping for one transfer to make it over to Pepp but I guess that didn't happen.


Must have changed her mind.  Malibu may have the view but it's hard to leave a great team, with a great coach, with great culture that is a contender every year.  Especially when the coach plays everyone that helps the team win.  I only know of one that has left since the 2016 class arrived.


----------



## LBSoccer

MakeAPlay said:


> Lot's of transfers going on.


Don't leave us hanging. Can you please finish your post?


----------



## MakeAPlay

LBSoccer said:


> Don't leave us hanging. Can you please finish your post?


I promised my baby that I wouldn't reveal anything that hadn't been announced.  You are going to have to check Instagram.  I can say that it won't affect the team's plans or outlook for 2019.  With AS and AR getting additional support up top from their top 2 recruits SF and MF and 4 other players back from injury they prospects are good this season.  They return 18 of their top 20 players (including 10 starters) plus 4 other players that will be competing to take over that spot.


----------



## Glen

MakeAPlay said:


> Must have changed her mind.  Malibu may have the view but it's hard to leave a great team, with a great coach, with great culture that is a contender every year.  Especially when the coach plays everyone that helps the team win.  I only know of one that has left since the 2016 class arrived.


That's extremely impressive.  Loads of talent keeps coming through the door.  Keeping them all happy has to be one of the biggest juggling acts for that coach.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> That's extremely impressive.  Loads of talent keeps coming through the door.  Keeping them all happy has to be one of the biggest juggling acts for that coach.


She is pretty honest with the players and expects a lot from them.  Practice can be intense but she has shown that everyone that can help the team win will play.  Even the backup keeper started 5-7 games.  The school and location definitely helps.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> She is pretty honest with the players and expects a lot from them.  Practice can be intense but she has shown that everyone that can help the team win will play.  Even the backup keeper started 5-7 games.  The school and location definitely helps.


So you're saying we can expect another Elite Eight appearance.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> So you're saying we can expect another Elite Eight appearance.


You can expect my kids team to be 4-0 against the University of Spoiled Children for her career.  You can also expect a tremendous fall for the University of South Central.  How many times has $C been to the Elite Eight?  You can’t get under my skin anymore.  Hope you enjoy the NWSL because the best players aren’t going there anymore....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Marty Puketapu is no longer on Colorado's roster.  What gives?

https://cubuffs.com/roster.aspx?roster=510&path=wsoc


----------



## 3thatplay

MakeAPlay said:


> Marty Puketapu is no longer on Colorado's roster.  What gives?
> 
> https://cubuffs.com/roster.aspx?roster=510&path=wsoc


Headed back home to New Zealand.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Glen said:


> That's extremely impressive.  Loads of talent keeps coming through the door.  Keeping them all happy has to be one of the biggest juggling acts for that coach.


And that’s why UCLA is paying her a whooping 250k, which is public information on the UC payscale site.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> And that’s why UCLA is paying her a whooping 250k, which is public information on the UC payscale site.


She is worth every penny and more.  She doesn't have many transfers because she gives everyone an opportunity, doesn't sugar coat anything, demands excellence on and off the field, promotes a great team culture and pushes them to develop as soccer players AND global citizens.  My player graduates in a little over 12 months and she couldn't be happier with her experience so far.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Saw Pepperdine just announced a transfer from st Marys.  KH, there best defender.  Seems like there’s been lots of movement in that program with players and coaches.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

eastbaysoccer said:


> Saw Pepperdine just announced a transfer from st Marys.  KH, there best defender.  Seems like there’s been lots of movement in that program with players and coaches.


Are you surprised? BTW, who else has transferred out of there?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

https://www.google.com/amp/s/247sports.com/Article/NCAA-transfer-portal-names-players-destinations-127866941/Amp/

Interesting news.  I can see many women’s soccer players doing this just to see what’s out there.


----------



## espola

eastbaysoccer said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/247sports.com/Article/NCAA-transfer-portal-names-players-destinations-127866941/Amp/
> 
> Interesting news.  I can see many women’s soccer players doing this just to see what’s out there.


It's a good line on a resume when looking for a coaching job.


----------



## gkrent

San Francisco lost a couple.  One to Cal Baptist and one to Notre Dame


----------

